# These 5 year olds can make coffee!!



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Thought I'd share a great video on 2 kids making coffee! Although not sure about them drinking it afterwards!






If this is against forum rules, let me know and I'll delete it.

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Aw, that's really sweet.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

They probably didn't do anything. It was likely just edited together well. The pour at end looked edited in as did other bits.

Anyway, considering so many kids are given so much sugar and caffeine laden soft drinks it doesn't offend me.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Good skills, but would you let a kid near an E61? They'd be better off on the S1


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Great video! You can see clearly in some shots that they were operating the machine although I agree the pour was done by a much bigger invisible hand!

"Elf and safety" here would have a fit.


----------



## pedro88 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice equipment in the video


----------

